# How do I win Project NMZ?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I will have details on the giveaway in the up coming weeks. Stay tuned for updates!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

as long as they negate lil tat from having a chance, it will be good.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

The suspense is killing me! I can't wait to take my new NMZ fishing!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I guess I will have to stop building my boat when i win this new g'noe


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I guess I will have to stop building my boat when i win this new g'noe


Keep on buildin' the girl is mine!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> as long as they negate lil tat from having a chance, it will be good.



Uh, noone asked u..... ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> The suspense is killing me!  I can't wait to take my new NMZ fishing!



Sorry, she is mine...


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> I guess I will have to stop building my boat when i win this new g'noe


keep hammerin away there or you will be stuck wif not bhote


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> > I guess I will have to stop building my boat when i win this new g'noe
> 
> 
> Keep on buildin' the girl is mine!


Unshore I can say the I amshore that she will be mine, oh yes, she will be mine.. I amshore you will not win..


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > > I guess I will have to stop building my boat when i win this new g'noe
> >
> >
> > Keep on buildin' the girl is mine!
> ...


You can't win if you *BANNED*! 

Am I allowed to say that?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Mods can't win either! Looks like it's mine. I'll be happy to take Lil Tate out for the maiden voyage!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Mods can't win either! Looks like it's mine. I'll be happy to take Lil Tate out for the maiden voyage!


Said who?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Mods can't win either! Looks like it's mine. I'll be happy to take Lil Tate out for the maiden voyage!
> 
> 
> Said who?


oop, da're id izz... drawing rigged by the insiders


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It's in the rules, I read them. No wait, I haven't read them yet, can you post a copy of the rules so we can clear this up?!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

The mods already know what it will require to win the boat. We have no clue....for all we know it will be a dancing contest and they are all taking lessons ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I honestly have not one clue... now excuse me, I gotta go and find my tutu.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I honestly have not one clue...


Wow talk about an open ended statement... LOL ;D

There will be more information available soon.

Cheers


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

is it available yet. I am not a good dancer. or singer. or sober person. or nice person. or smart person. to be honest I am really just not good. please provide details so that I can have no chance of winning said boat, along with lil tote of coarse.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > I honestly have not one clue...
> 
> 
> Wow talk about an open ended statement... LOL  ;D


Sadly, it is so true.  And I like it that way! [smiley=bier.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> is it available yet. *I am not a good dancer. or singer. or sober person. or nice person. or smart person. to be honest I am really just not good.* please provide details so that I can have no chance of winning said boat, along with lil tote of coarse.


This should be the basic entry qualifications. ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

> > is it available yet. *I am not a good dancer. or singer. or sober person. or nice person. or smart person. to be honest I am really just not good.* please provide details so that I can have no chance of winning said boat, along with lil tote of coarse.
> 
> 
> This should be the basic entry qualifications. ;D


Almost guarantees that it will be mine. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

Although I am amongst worthy competition here. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

Sold my GNU last year and went with a flotilla of other contenders - this would be a great way to welcome me back to the fold of GNUers... I really think you guys need to let me win.

;D

d


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sold my GNU last year and went with a flotilla of other contenders* - this would be a great way to welcome me back to the fold of GNUers...  I really think you guys need to let me win.
> 
> ;D
> 
> d


*No 'Noe for you!*


----------



## Mike_E_P (Aug 10, 2008)

> > *Sold my GNU last year and went with a flotilla of other contenders* - this would be a great way to welcome me back to the fold of GNUers... I really think you guys need to let me win.
> >
> > ;D
> >
> ...


Because its mine!!! lol, I NEEED IT!!!! Bout time I graduate from my aluminum Jon Boat that is living in Kansas! that thing is getting old! lol. I hope the qualifications have to do with an on shore fishing tourny! I'd Pwn you all with the Biggest Pin Fish EVER!!!! ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry Mike_E_P,  I hear that the number one qualification is 451 posts or better.
:-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

D**n!
Hey, can I write a script to autopost past 451?


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

It sure is gonna hurt you guys to see that beauty being towed away alllll the way up to the Mitten State isn't it?


----------



## Mike_E_P (Aug 10, 2008)

Ill get 451 posts by tomoro =]


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

she will be mine......oh yes...... she will be mine......

Curtis u r teh suk.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So, how do I win Project NMZ?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I am days away from making an announcement.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

'bout time!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry for the delay.

What I will say is that I wanted to do something for our fishing community. So certain things take time to get into place.

Cheers


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

It's all good!

Good things come to those who wait and wait and wa... 

Thanks for all the hard work on the forum.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Do I need to catch a fish to win it?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I sure hope not, I might just go buy one if that's the case! lol


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

So, how about that announcement? [smiley=1-sobored.gif] Waiting over here.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> So, how about that announcement?  [smiley=1-sobored.gif]  Waiting over here.


You missed it, they gave the boat to me already so everybody just forget about this.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

If you guys ever want a chance to own the Jesnew, I will need a boat to replace it with.  Just imagine what I can trick out on a new hull.  I think I need another boat to customize.  "The Galactica Jesnew"  I can see it now.   You see it is a win-win situation.  Someone gets the Jesnew and I get a new boat to work on.  Hands down....I win.   [smiley=1-hypno.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> If you guys ever want a chance to own the Jesnew, I will need a boat to replace it with.  Just imagine what I can trick out on a new hull.  I think I need another boat to customize.  "The Galactica Jesnew"  I can see it now.   You see it is a win-win situation.  Someone gets the Jesnew and I get a new boat to work on.  Hands down....I win.   [smiley=1-hypno.gif]


sounds great! as long as I'm the new proud owner of the jesnew!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> D**n!
> Hey, can I write a script to autopost past 451?


Too funny; note Brett has almost 1,000 post OVER that amount now!!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cr*p, is that script still running?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes it is, Brett. You better stop posting before you win a Ms Pack-man game or something. 

So when is the NMZ drawing anyways???? I'm too lazy to go dig up my ticket stubs...(but would gladly do so should I win the lady) 

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1225028111


----------

